# Should I get another Baby??/



## diamonds mommy

Hi everyone,

So I have had diamond for 1 week now and I am totally in love with her :wub: :wub:!!! So now Im ready to start bugging Hubby again for another furbaby (I Think). 
Here is some history....In August of last year me and hubby decided we would put off having more Skin kids and Just have Fur Babies. So I wanted a yorkie (at that time :biggrin: ) but then I seen Andrew on "Top dog" the (what I thought at the time was a WHITE yorkie) LOL :rofl: !!! So after sooooo many scams I found Kit Fontenot a breeder in houston. I purchased Diamond for 800.00 at 11 weeks old!!??? :huh: 1wk under 12...I didnt think that was so bad. Vet checked shes healthy!!!! :biggrin: Discount for the 1 pink eye but black all over elsewhere. We just call it her special birth mark!!! Still SO Cute :wub: 

But now im ready for fur baby #2!!!!! And I wanted to know if you guys think its too soon and I should give diamond more time to be the only baby right now or should I go ahead and present the idea to hubby!!

Also has anyone ever heard of KIT FONTENOT in LaPorte, Tx. in the breeding circuit because she lets her puppies go a little early....but their healthy.
www.puppiesfromkit.com

I just wanted to know if anyone knew of any reputable breeders in Texas that you could recommend and if you have heard of kit and if its to early yo get another baby right now!!! 

Brittany!!!


----------



## k/c mom

From what I can tell from the site, she isn't a breeder. She is a broker... she gets puppies from breeders and then sells them. 

If I were you I would wait a little while until Diamond is house broken and settled in her routine. Then look for a reputable breeder. There are a few in Texas and if you're willing to look out of your area, of course, there are lots of choices.

Here is the American Maltese Association's list of members by state. There are other great breeders that are not AMA members, but this is a place to start ...

http://americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Breeders_List_2008.pdf


----------



## sassy's mommy

I also think this person is a broker. Please take Sher's advice and look for a reputable breeder in your area. I do not have any advice on acquiring another baby. My Sassy is an only child.


----------



## diamonds mommy

Now I have too google what a broker is??? Im guessing its someone who sells the litters for the breeders?? I hope my baby didnt come from some back yard breeder. :thmbdn: But shes healthy! But I will go elsewhere next time for "Dior" (my next babys name).....I love "Ds" My skin kidS name is "Damiean"

Damiean, Diamond, and "DIOR"....we shall see

But I will definitely wait until diamond is settled and on her routine!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I agree with the others, this is definitely a broker. And at best, your baby came from a backyard breeder, since reputable breeders do not 'sell' to a broker to distribute their puppies. Hopefully she will remain healthy! Has she had any lab work done?

You're in a state with a lot of excellent breeders and I know there have been success stories in bringing in more than one puppy at a time. It all depends on the situation, there really isnt' a right or wrong answer. 

Good luck to you!! These dogs are very addicting, LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom

It's best to wait until Diamond is older, a year at least.

Here are some good articles for you to read:

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburgh...k/s_483918.html

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2043


----------



## jmm

I would not recommend adding another dog until your current one is about a year old, has gone through basic obedience, and is housetrained. Any behavior issues should be resolved prior to adding another dog. 

When you add another dog, the good and bad habits from your current dog will rub off. You want as few bad ones because these tend to compound. 

Also, puppies need individual attention. They need to learn to be independent and be by themselves. This means they are not kept with another pup 24/7. This also means you take time to take each individual dog to classes and on walks and for training sessions. It is MUCH easier to do one pup, wait for it to mature, and then another later.


----------



## diamonds mommy

I WILL DEFINITELY CONSIDER EVERYTHING!!! THANKS ALOT SM FAMILY!!!


----------



## Starsmom

Would you tell us how old your "skin" baby is - I don't think you mentioned that before.  

Let Diamond be the Princess for awhile - a year as the others have said - it gives you time to get her properly trained. 

Texas does have some great breeders. Star came from Vicky Welch - Gumwood Kennel in Alvarado TX - just southwest of DFW area. And yes, I'd get another pup from her again. SM member 9maltesemom11 is getting her new baby from here - you may want to talk to her. And of course there are other great ones as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I agree with everybody else. I know how you feel, it's that puppy fever!
Puppies are cute but sooo much work. It's like having an infant...and you want twins? LOL 
Whenever I have puppy fever, I just think, that means two beds, two mouths to feed, two coats to be brushed daily, ect., ect. And then I think how lucky I am to only have my one! 
It's not easy spoiling two of these furbabys. LOL


----------



## allheart

Any chance I get....I share my poor judgement with anyone, in hopes that it helps.

I had Mia, for a month, when we brought Sir Leo home. Both came from different breeders (byb breeders...I know better now), Leo, after about 3 days in our home, started to cough....well....we rushed him to the ER...and the little guy....had Canine Cough...also known as Kennel cough. . Now our normal vet said it could have been a reaction to his last shot.

In any case, I will never ever ever ever ever forgive myself for doing that, as I could have exposed Mia to it. Breaks my heart just thinking about it. Thank God, Mia did not get it...and Leo did recover quickly.

So at a minimum, I would wait until your current beautiful baby is completely done all their shots.

Other then that....gosh, I am so glad I have the two....they are amazing together...and also amazing seperately. But it's important that they get time together...but also time to develop as individuals.


----------



## I found nemo

I think ultimately it's up to you, but I agree I would wait and let Diamond settle in.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

I agree with letting Diamond settle in, but ultimately it is up to you!! I am waiting to pick up my second (Dexter) and Kenny is 6 years old. I would have rather had them closer together.


----------



## diamonds mommy

I am so sorry.....my skin kid is 5 and his name is Damiean, he is such a sweet heart. We have been raising him to apreciatte the world and everything in it!!! He completely adores Diamond :wub: and is always trying to feed her and sleep with her and has tried to help brush her everyday!!! I know she loves him just as much because when he walks out the room she trys to "hop" behind him and she will start to cry a little its so adorable. I will have to post pics in my gallery of him and hubby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy

I will agree with those who say "wait a while" At least get Diamond a chance to have her special "baby time" and for your sake-get the house breaking completed and some basic obedience. ( Sit, stay, drop it,come)When the second dogs comes it will train even easier if the first is well trained. ( They copy each others behaviors- good and BAD)

Our Emma was born Feb 2008, we got her at 14 weeks ( end of May) She had time to be the baby and get potty trained and then in very late Dec we got Twinkle at 13 weeks old( she was born Sept 26) 

Emma adores Twinkle and has from the start. Twink tries to be the boss- she is definitely an Alpha dog.

Twinkle was very easy to house break, she copies everything that Emma does. But she is very different , she is more independent and much braver. Twinkle is actually more obidient than Emma 
( I think she is smarter)

Remember each dog will have their own presonality they are not exact replicas.

Good luck with your cutie Diamond and your little boy too.


----------



## SandyC

OMG, I WISH, WISH, WISH I had found this thread last July. Do NOT go near that woman. Lied about my puppy's age, weight, vaccinations, and his AKC registration as a purebred Maltese. He may, if he's lucky, have a teeny bit of Maltese in him, but his coarse, wooly adult hair, long Bichon 3:5 muzzle, constant tangles, 12 lb size (when he was 8 months old)...

These are far more serious issues than a mere shrug-of-the-shoulder inconvenience. It affects everything I planned for our life together: therapy dog services, travel on the plane, even short, fun jaunts around town. 

Don't get me wrong, I love and adore my fur baby as much as possible. But the price I have/am paying is steep.

I found her through the AKC website, listed as a trusted breeder. I also hold them responsible. I'm beyond angry that I can't continue writing.


----------



## Bluebird

My husband and I adopted a rescue dog in late October. I have owned 4 dogs since the late 1980's and also rescued and placed one other dog, and have read many books about dog training, so I am not new to this. My husband and I are retired and are at home a lot. But even this adult dog has demanded a lot of our time and focus. The grooming, the training, the chow and nutritional supplements, the vaccinations, the allergies, the tear staining, the walks, the game time (which is a form of training). The perimeter training in the yard. The trips to the yard "for business". The housebreaking is coming along (8 accidents in November, 5 in December, and 3 so far in January), but we are still taking her out quite a number of times per day and using written log sheets to help us monitor and remember. I am trying to add a note of caution that each individual dog requires a fair amount of focus, attention, and time, regardless of whether puppy or adult.


----------



## LittleOlivia

I say wait at least until your first one is potty trained. That's what I did with Olivia. She was 7 months old when I brought her sister Chloe home, who was 8 weeks old. I highly suggest two, though


----------



## The A Team

LittleOlivia said:


> I say wait at least until your first one is potty trained. That's what I did with Olivia. She was 7 months old when I brought her sister Chloe home, who was 8 weeks old. I highly suggest two, though


This original post is like around 9 years old.....just an fyi


----------

